# 125 Paludarium build



## Capnbluering (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey all, I am new to all of this so I thought I would post some pics of my project and bounce some ideas of you all. As a note, I worked in the aquarium industry for about 12 years doing everything from running retail stores to managing and sales at a very large fish farm/importer in Florida. I set up a small Paludarium a few years ago, and decided to go bigger this time around. (damn you craigslist . . .) The set up is as follows: 125 All Glass with overflows. I removed the overflow box on the right-hand side. Left hand side return will supply the waterfall on the left. The drain on the left will take the water coming though the substrate of the land portion, which is completely seperate from the water feature. Left hand return will supply the rain bar above the land section. Right-hand drain will go back down to the filter to be returned to the waterfall.

Water flow will be about 300gph, so the narrow portion in the middle should have pretty decent stream-like current.

I will be doing the GS, silicone and coco fiber method this weekend. At the moment, my main questions are: 1) Are my 2 72" T12 6,500 k VHOs going to be enough light for most dendros and tillys? 2) If i provide daily rain, do I also need to mist? With this much water, and the waterfall and movement, I predict that keeping the humidity up will be a non-issue. I have more questions about care, but lets just get the thing built and planted first


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice first post. i like your enthusiasm. Before you jump in and complete your build, I would suggest you research all your plans so far. There's tons of great info here on Dendroboard. Better to take your time and do a fantastic first job, then to find out later there were several things you wished you had done differently. 
I'll give you a couple of my simple opinions. I'm sure others can make great suggestions.
Your VHO's should give plenty of light, but may cause heat issues; especially here in Florida. There are some really good LED's out now that may be a better alternative.
300 GPH will probably be a bit too much flow, but if you have a sump; you can add a recirc line back to the sump to regulate the flow.
It is not a good idea to run a rainbar off of recirculated vivarium water.
BTW, where are you located? Can you update your profile with your location?


----------



## Capnbluering (Sep 26, 2012)

Bang. Updated. Formerly of Plant City, Fl. Wahoo! I'm pushing 40+ gallons, so the flow is needed for the fish I plan to keep. What is the reasoning behind not using tank water? It should have a slight fertilizing effect with elevated nitrate levels, and will be loaded with plant friendly supplements. Do these adversely affect our little climbing friends? Oh, and in Iowa, heat isn't an issue


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for updating your location. Thought I had a new neighbor.

Here's one thread on a rain system.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/84767-making-rain.html


----------



## Capnbluering (Sep 26, 2012)

Ha. Not anymore. Though I am sure we have several mutual friends.


----------



## Capnbluering (Sep 26, 2012)

Also, thanks for the help. I am definitely trying to plan my work, and work my plan. Learned that lesson the hard way with SEVERAL tricky aquarium projects years ago. Now, to figure out a good list of critters. . . which raises a question. I see a lot of mixed opinions on mixed "species" tanks. Understandable arguments on all sides. But I am slightly confused, is the actual discussion about mixing genus? or species?


----------



## Capnbluering (Sep 26, 2012)

After deliberation, I have decided against the rain bar. I will buy a commercial fogging system instead. I will use that same port in the floor to set up some circulation, mounting the fan beneath the tank and piping it through some cork round . . .


----------



## Capnbluering (Sep 26, 2012)

A big box of goodies arrived Saturday morning from NEHerp. Thought I would post some pics of the mock up.


----------



## Capnbluering (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok, started on the GS last night. So far so good. I have gone through 6 cans, probably need 3 more before I am done. Definitely going to recruit some help for the silicone and fiber mix and silica sand (For the water feature portion. I used a piece of 2" PVC with a 2" hole drilled in it for ventilation. I simply put it over the existing hole in the bottom of the tank that was a drain. Her are some pics (I really need a camera . . .)


----------



## Capnbluering (Sep 26, 2012)

And close ups of the center and right-hand side. Including the covered PVC Airflow "Tree"


----------



## Capnbluering (Sep 26, 2012)

So I spent yesterday morning putting the coat of silicone on the water feature and putting on the black sand. I mixed up my cocoa fiber and sphagnum moss but I have to wait for it to dry before tackling that portion. Probably get to that later this week.


----------



## frankpayne32 (Mar 17, 2007)

I am doing something almost identical! 










Did you see my build or do great minds just think alike?


----------



## Capnbluering (Sep 26, 2012)

I saw your thread right after I started mine and I just started laughing at the similarity. Great minds think alike!!! How are you coming?? Good call on the PBR, that fuels a lot of my building activity too!!


----------



## frankpayne32 (Mar 17, 2007)

Capnbluering said:


> I saw your thread right after I started mine and I just started laughing at the similarity. Great minds think alike!!! How are you coming?? Good call on the PBR, that fuels a lot of my building activity too!!


Haha, that is too crazy, same dimensions, same idea for land section. Crazy coincidences. It's coming along really well, thanks. I just put the final coat on the back of the tank. Now I only need to paint the inside of the land section.

Gotta love PBR! Can't be beat it at that price. Good luck, we'll have to keep tabs on each other for ideas and inspiration. Looking good so far.


----------



## Capnbluering (Sep 26, 2012)

Will do!! Here are some photos shot from the top so you can get an idea of the space use. They're not blurry, you just had too much of that Pabst.


----------



## Capnbluering (Sep 26, 2012)

Trying to decide between Leucs and Tincs is just brutal. I think I am going to go with the Leucs because A) I'm a Hawkeyes fan, and 2) They seem to be the best for roaming ALL over the tank. Unless You all have some different suggestions. That's the one drawback to the big tank, getting ONE species that will take advantage of all the different spaces!!


----------



## frankpayne32 (Mar 17, 2007)

Capnbluering said:


> Trying to decide between Leucs and Tincs is just brutal. I think I am going to go with the Leucs because A) I'm a Hawkeyes fan, and 2) They seem to be the best for roaming ALL over the tank. Unless You all have some different suggestions. That's the one drawback to the big tank, getting ONE species that will take advantage of all the different spaces!!


I would say leucs as well. Tincs do best in pairs as they are kind of jerks to each other. Even in a big tank like that you might see some aggression and a pecking order form if you have numerous tincs. Leucs on the other hand tend to be much more social and tolerant of each other. You could have quite a few leucs in something that size. Check out Phyllobates vittatus as well. They are very hardy, active, and breed like crazy.


----------



## Capnbluering (Sep 26, 2012)

Time for an update. Finally got done with the background. I haven't gotten my light fixture in yet so I just used a 4 foot shop light for the pics.


----------



## frankpayne32 (Mar 17, 2007)

Looking good! I'd say you're about caught up now.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Capnbluering said:


> Trying to decide between Leucs and Tincs is just brutal. I think I am going to go with the Leucs because A) I'm a Hawkeyes fan, and 2) They seem to be the best for roaming ALL over the tank. Unless You all have some different suggestions. That's the one drawback to the big tank, getting ONE species that will take advantage of all the different spaces!!


How about Auratus? Try to find someone locally with some and see them in person - pictures never do their colors justice.


----------



## Capnbluering (Sep 26, 2012)

Shinosuke said:


> How about Auratus? Try to find someone locally with some and see them in person - pictures never do their colors justice.


 Sigh. So many choices.... It makes it tough to maintain eco-pureness. I understand the temptation to mix . . . But alas, I've seen far to many critters suffer poor fates at the hands of folks who don't think about what they are doing before they do it. Good thing I am populating the water feature first, then the above-ground plants and microfauna before even starting with the froggies. I figure I have several months to decide


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

To me that tank screams bassleri.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Capnbluering said:


> Time for an update. Finally got done with the background. I haven't gotten my light fixture in yet so I just used a 4 foot shop light for the pics.


So far, so good! Have you given much thought to what plants you're going to use?


----------



## Capnbluering (Sep 26, 2012)

epiphytes etc. said:


> To me that tank screams bassleri.


You're not making this any easier!!!! 



MrBiggs said:


> So far, so good! Have you given much thought to what plants you're going to use?


I HAVE!! The branch on the right side will be several Tillies, and probably a red bird Noregelia. Along the edge of the water feature will be several varieties of mosses. What I put on the cork jutting out of the water feature is going to depend on the actual flow pattern of the waterfall, i.e. will the cork be constantly soaked? On the large cork to the right of the waterfall, I think I will by starting some climbing mosses and some sort of creeper (yet to be determined).I am planning on doing a thick layer of leaf litter with a couple mounds of pillow moss on either edge of the land portion. The wall behind the land feature will house 4-8 Noregelias. That leaves me a little space for a pink cryptanthus in the left center. Of course, this is all subject to my imagination . . . whew!!


----------



## Capnbluering (Sep 26, 2012)

As for aquatic plants: The entire bottom of the tank will be aquarium plant substrate with various top layers. Under the waterfall and at the beginning of the "river" (on the left) will be 2"-3" round, black river rocks (Thanks NEHerp!!) that will give way to much smaller dark gravel, and eventually to black sand (like what is on the GS) on the right-hand portion. So, Plants on the left will be small clumps of Christmas Moss, as well as some dwarf chain swords that should spread downstream. The swords will only pop up n the gaps between the stones, so it should make for a nice effect of thin to thick coverage. The right hand side will have a good bit of Java moss growing on that log and out into the air. I may put a spatterdock on the far right to give the froggies to hang out on.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Capnbluering said:


> I HAVE!! The branch on the right side will be several Tillies, and probably a red bird Noregelia. Along the edge of the water feature will be several varieties of mosses. What I put on the cork jutting out of the water feature is going to depend on the actual flow pattern of the waterfall, i.e. will the cork be constantly soaked? On the large cork to the left of the waterfall, I think I will by starting some climbing mosses and some sort of creeper (yet to be determined).I am planning on doing a thick layer of leaf litter with a couple mounds of pillow moss on either edge of the land portion. The wall behind the land feature will house 4-8 Noregelias. That leaves me a little space for a pink cryptanthus in the left center. Of course, this is all subject to my imagination . . . whew!!


Awesome! Also, check your PM's!


----------



## Capnbluering (Sep 26, 2012)

Well my lights came in, and of course, one of the bulbs was broken. Ugh. But I mounted the fixture in the hood last night and still had room for the actinic VHOs I have. Look's like I will have a dawn and evening setting!!! Rock on.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

The distortion of the picture makes it harder to appreciate your work, but I like the progress.


----------



## Capnbluering (Sep 26, 2012)

Well I came home today and my 950gph pump was waiting for me so I felt obligated to do some water testing tonight. So far so good. knock on wood...


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

Great progress so far, I hope that its smooth sailing from here on and no faults/leaks are found. I am subscribed awaiting future updates.


----------



## frankpayne32 (Mar 17, 2007)

Looking good. I should have taken the time to put in plexi or glass as a barrier... One recommendation I would make is to turn down the flow of the water so it's not splashing on the front glass. It won't be long and it will be obscured by mineral deposits.


----------



## Capnbluering (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah, there is some pretty good splash. I am thinking the perfect piece of driftwood or mopani placed correctly should alleviate the problem. I love the high flow because it gives me the stream effect I am going for in the narrow portion.


----------



## Capnbluering (Sep 26, 2012)

Exciting last couple of days. I fixed most of the splash issue with the waterfall with the extra pieces of Mopani Mike and Jessica sent me in my last shipment from NEHerp. 

As you can see, there is a little extra splash, but I am using bottled water, so the build-up should be minimal, and I keep plenty of razor blades on hand.









I also thought I would post a pick of my sump/filter set up. I made a divider with plexi and drilled several 2" holes in the base to allow for the water to pass through to the other side of an old tank I had sitting around. I used filter floss for the top and just good, old fashioned lava rock from Home Depot for the filter media. It is very porous and suuuuper cheap, so It works well. I also happened to use lava rock underneath my hydroton and substrate layers in my terrestrial portion of the Paludarium to allow for additional drainage space. The heater is just a regular old 20 watt unit and the pump is a 950 gph fully submersible pond pump.









And here are some photos of just the set up in general.

































Oh yeah. I came home last night and it was leaking through an old hole on the bottom that used to have a bulkhead that I removed to allow more flow for the fan that was to be mounted underneath and force air though the vent I put in on the right. Had to plug it with a rubber stopper. Guess I'll just mount the fans on top . . .


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Radical man!

D


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

great job!!!!

looking good cant wait to see it planted, are planing put add som fish as well?


----------



## Capnbluering (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes. I am a fish guy by nature, hence the large water portion. I also have some nice cypress knees on the way for the right hand water portion. Fish will include Cardinal and Rummy Nose tetras, Julii Cories, Glass Catfish and some sort of L number pleco, but I haven't decided which yet. The aquatic portion is also going to be heavily planted with mostly pygmy chain swords, baby tears and dwarf hairgrass. Java and Christmas moss for the wood. I ordered a nice order of Tillys, Neos and other plants from NEHerp a couple of days ago and eagerly await those (though I imagine that will be delayed due to weather, which is fine.) I'm patient.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Capnbluering said:


> Yes. I am a fish guy by nature, hence the large water portion. I also have some nice cypress knees on the way for the right hand water portion. Fish will include Cardinal and Rummy Nose tetras, Julii Cories, Glass Catfish and some sort of L number pleco, but I haven't decided which yet. The aquatic portion is also going to be heavily planted with mostly pygmy chain swords, baby tears and dwarf hairgrass. Java and Christmas moss for the wood. I ordered a nice order of Tillys, Neos and other plants from NEHerp a couple of days ago and eagerly await those (though I imagine that will be delayed due to weather, which is fine.) I'm patient.


How do you plan to help frogs escape from the water if/when they fall in? Also, when do I get to see this bad boy in person?


----------



## Capnbluering (Sep 26, 2012)

MrBiggs said:


> How do you plan to help frogs escape from the water if/when they fall in? Also, when do I get to see this bad boy in person?


Not too concerned about it. I think that is blown a little out of proportion. Of course, I am just relying on information gathered through reading other people's posts. I think I am actually going to have a party when I get it all set up. I will advise.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Capnbluering said:


> Not too concerned about it. I think that is blown a little out of proportion. Of course, I am just relying on information gathered through reading other people's posts. I think I am actually going to have a party when I get it all set up. I will advise.


Sounds good! I think even if you're not worried about it it may be wise to think about how you would set up some escape points in case it does become an issue. That way if it needs to be added it can be done quickly and without having to rework too much. Just a thought!


----------



## frankpayne32 (Mar 17, 2007)

Capnbluering said:


> Not too concerned about it. I think that is blown a little out of proportion. Of course, I am just relying on information gathered through reading other people's posts. I think I am actually going to have a party when I get it all set up. I will advise.


You're right. They mostly avoid the water and even when they do fall in they can swim just fine.


----------



## Capnbluering (Sep 26, 2012)

I'll just use my fish whisperer powers to train the Tetras to stay on lifeguard duty.


----------



## Capnbluering (Sep 26, 2012)

Got some mosses and magnolia leaves from Josh's Frogs yesterday . . . now for the slow part.


----------



## Capnbluering (Sep 26, 2012)

I just got some awesome Cypress knees from Travis today. They have been boiling for the last 4 hours and have a few more to go before they will sink and i can put them in, but here are some pics of these bad boys. 

















And a big shout out to Travis. When you get a message like this on your delivery, it just reminds you why this hobby and all the hobbiests are so great!! Thanks Travis!!!


----------



## Capnbluering (Sep 26, 2012)

Well it took a giant stock pot borrowed from my local pub plus my biggest one to boil these bad boys for about 7 hours. But it was worth the wait (and all the scrubbing later) to get them to sink. I think I'm going to start stocking the water portion this week . . .


----------



## frankpayne32 (Mar 17, 2007)

Very awesome cypress knees! Starting to look like the glades in there.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Lookin' good! If you need any more moss let me know, I accidentally bought way too much and now have a couple of bags worth of extra.


----------



## Capnbluering (Sep 26, 2012)

MrBiggs said:


> Lookin' good! If you need any more moss let me know, I accidentally bought way too much and now have a couple of bags worth of extra.


Ha. ME TOO!!! I am saving it for spot placement after I get my main plants in. I also took some very tiny, dense moss that grows on my roof here and tossed it in to see if it will like the environment. Currently trying to balance out the temp and humidity.


----------



## travisc (Mar 30, 2009)

LOOKING GREAT! Love to see my stumps in a build! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Capnbluering (Sep 26, 2012)

Plant explosion last night. Several of my aquatic plants arrived at my office yesterday, followed up by a nice order form Jessica and Mike at NEHerp. Here are some picks of the preliminary set up. I remounted the 2 Neos in the center this morning that are laying over in these pics. Hope you enjoy as much as I do!!!


----------



## Capnbluering (Sep 26, 2012)

And here are a few that are more focused on the aquatic portion.


----------



## LizardLicker (Aug 17, 2012)

Looks great.... Forgive my ignorance, but what are the plants with the spike-like leaves on the right side? I like the looks of those.


----------



## Capnbluering (Sep 26, 2012)

LizardLicker said:


> Looks great.... Forgive my ignorance, but what are the plants with the spike-like leaves on the right side? I like the looks of those.


Those are Tillandsia. There are 6 or 7 different species/hybrids in there.


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thats amazing!! A heck of a lot better than my first viv. Keep up the great work


----------



## Capnbluering (Sep 26, 2012)

froggies3 said:


> Thats amazing!! A heck of a lot better than my first viv. Keep up the great work


Thanks!! Now I just have to decide on the critters!


----------



## Capnbluering (Sep 26, 2012)

This little guy showed up over the weekend. My girlfriend decided he needed a name. So I introduce to you: Snazzle.


----------



## Capnbluering (Sep 26, 2012)

....and judging by numerous threads, it seems that there is a consensus that Snazzle must die.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Capnbluering said:


> ....and judging by numerous threads, it seems that there is a consensus that Snazzle must die.


Indeed. 

Sent from my KF8.9 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kird (Oct 25, 2012)

Capnbluering said:


> ....and judging by numerous threads, it seems that there is a consensus that Snazzle must die.


forgive me, but from the pic i cannot tell what Snazzle is...


----------



## Capnbluering (Sep 26, 2012)

kird said:


> forgive me, but from the pic i cannot tell what Snazzle is...


A snail. Abut 2mm long. Now I just have to find the bastard again.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Capnbluering said:


> A snail. Abut 2mm long. Now I just have to find the bastard again.


From pet to bastard in 4 posts. It must be Christmas time.


----------



## Capnbluering (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey, I come from the tropical fish land, where snails, if controlled, are extremely useful lil critters.


----------



## Capnbluering (Sep 26, 2012)

Quick little update. I came home from a trip to Chicago to find my Pilea flowering, and this little red flower starting to poke out of one of my Tillandsia (Tenuifolia)!!


























Hey, it's my first one, I'm allowed to get excited.


----------



## Capnbluering (Sep 26, 2012)

I shot this quick video last night. This is at about three months. Water feature now has about 120 critters in it and is finally stabilized. I've got gravid shrimp everywhere. Oh, and I am going to get my first frogs today! I will post some pics when they are comfy. Paludarium at three months. - YouTube


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Capnbluering said:


> I shot this quick video last night. This is at about three months. Water feature now has about 120 critters in it and is finally stabilized. I've got gravid shrimp everywhere. Oh, and I am going to get my first frogs today! I will post some pics when they are comfy. Paludarium at three months. - YouTube


Today?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Capnbluering (Sep 26, 2012)

The first one appears to be the boldest. Hopped out of his container and started hunting right away! A quick vid...

Exploring the new digs. - YouTube


----------



## frankpayne32 (Mar 17, 2007)

Tank looks great!


----------



## Capnbluering (Sep 26, 2012)

frankpayne32 said:


> Tank looks great!


Thanks Frank. You have set the bar pretty high though . . .


----------



## Capnbluering (Sep 26, 2012)

Here are a couple of quick shots of a few of the critters. 

Bamboo Shrimp (Atyopsis moluccensis)









Cherry Shrimp (Neocaridina heteropoda)









Mourning Gecko (Lepidodactylus lugubris)









And of course, The Blue and Blacks...


----------



## Capnbluering (Sep 26, 2012)

Sigh . . . . Water feature has developed a very slow leak. No big deal for now, but this make take some ingenuity and a drastic reduction in water volume to avoid future disasters . . .


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

Nice build, what different species are you having in your land area? and do they work out wel? I'm building a 95gallon tank my self and i would also like some variety of species on the land part of my tank.


----------



## fullmonti (May 10, 2013)

Looks very nice, love the waterfall. I'm new to paludariums & have been reading build threads & gathering supplies to build one of my own. I am constantly amazed at how truly unattractive they are in the foam stage & how beautiful they end up looking.

I had a 180 fish tank that developed a small leak. Sadly then another & another. I scraped it & the paludarium is going in its place. Hope the same thing does Not happen for you!

Jim


----------

